# Mac Help Menu!



## bunsak (May 4, 2007)

Dear All,:smooch: 

Right here I'm using MAC G4 OS Tiger, but everytime that I wanted to as something on computer by go to help menu and click Mac Help and the dialogbox help appear I tried to type keyword to search my matter but it doesn't appear anything.:upset: 

Can everybody help me on this?ray: 


Thanks,
Bunsak


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

I've had a similar problem on 10.3.9 - I have multiple user accounts on my machine. If I log into another account, help works. But in a particular account, it does not.

So, have you tried help in another account?

If you have only one, it is easy to set up another account and test it out.

Give that a try - and see what you get.


----------



## bunsak (May 4, 2007)

Dear ArturoYee,:grin: 

Right here I have only one account. Do you have another way to solve the problem without creat another account? anyways, I'll try to follow your suggestion and will get back to you when any problem occur after this.:wink:

Thanks,
Bunsak


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

This step is really just to verify how deep the problem is.

I never did figure out what was the root cause - I just ended up "duplicating" my account to solve the problem (deleting faulty account when I was sure that I had copied all the files I needed - which is not all that hard the way Apple has structured the accounts.)

We can find another solution for sure -


----------

